# PFF Active Mbrs



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been a PFF mbr for a quite a long time. This forum used to be burning HOT every day with mbrs posting about most everything on the planet. I've been away <2-yrs due to a number of reasons but since I've returned in the last couple of weeks, it seems the PFF has lost MOST of it's activity compared to what it used to be. Did something happen? Did most active mbrs shift to another forum? Did most of the anglers move away or just stopped fishing? Did the fish leave the region? ???


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FaceBook happened....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> FaceBook happened....



Yeppers


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> I've been away <2-yrs due to a number of reasons


And this also, Hahha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine finally ran off everyone.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The forum was updated as well. Many, myself included, had issues with it working or just being annoying to use. I had to get tapatalk as a workaround.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Changes in the forum, instagram, snapchap, facebook....all are contributing factors!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

When the whole Matrix Shad, Limit Out, Megabite crowd was on every stinking inshore report it just ruined the forum for me...

That whole fiasco just, in my opinion, crapped on a lot of us on here that were active contributors.

I still check the PFF a few times a week, just to see what kind of craziness is going on. But, I save all of my fishing adventures on Instagram.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

60hertz said:


> When the whole Matrix Shad, Limit Out, Megabite crowd was on every stinking inshore report it just ruined the forum for me...
> 
> That whole fiasco just, in my opinion, crapped on a lot of us on here that were active contributors.
> 
> I still check the PFF a few times a week, just to see what kind of craziness is going on. But, I save all of my fishing adventures on Instagram.


Isnt that the same limit out guy that got caught in that blackmarket gay porn sting a few months back?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Codwrinkle became an invalid.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have no idea about what Josh Lim has going on...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that was his name. I had forgotten it.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, other than a Twitter account with minimum followers and followings, I don't belong to any other social media platforms. Most, including Twitter, suppress FREE SPEECH, and I guess I just don't want to get too caught up in all that. I guess I'll just remain here and post to myself!!! I'd probably NOT have to post pics of my catches since I'll be the only one reading my posts. But I do remember all those that were mentioned in this thread and yes, some could be extremely aggravating at times. I used to get "crapped on" by some just for stating the locations where I caught fish.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We also had some move back to their roots away from the area, some who were transferred and a few who went slap damn crazy and got banned.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, other than a Twitter account with minimum followers and followings, I don't belong to any other social media platforms. Most, including Twitter, suppress FREE SPEECH, and I guess I just don't want to get too caught up in all that. I guess I'll just remain here and post to myself!!! I'd probably NOT have to post pics of my catches since I'll be the only one reading my posts. But I do remember all those that were mentioned in this thread and yes, some could be extremely aggravating at times. I used to get "crapped on" by some just for stating the locations where I caught fish.


post pics of your fish, that would be something new.... you know, pictures of fish, on a fishin forum...... I'll look at them and give you a "like..." lol


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Been around a loooooong time here myself. Change happens all the time. Sometimes it's change we like. Sometimes it's change we don't like. And sometimes it's change that drives you somewhere else. 

I have life long friendships that were developed here when it was a more happening place! But times have changed. But as I get older, I realize I don't need anymore friends. Haha!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Codwrinkle became an invalid.


I’m sure I speak for a lot of people when I say we miss the stories of you and codwrinkle. Hope he’s doing ok. I think of the pee blanket every time I drive through Montgomery haha.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Who did this: Skanska barge breaks loose Saturday, grounds near Pensacola Bay Bridge (pnj.com) ??


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

DustyFlair predicted this.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

TIME management and Facebook groups happened mainly... I don't know why though as I personally hate the random disorganization of posts on FB, but there's a group flavor for every hobby on FB... Still come back here and read occasionally though.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> And this also, Hahha


Yep, I guess ur correct. I'm part of the answer to my own question...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen new posts that went unanswered until the person said "Anyone?". Maybe chat more with these folks and start a new group. Everyone has a starting place to learn fishing techniques.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Old age and death.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocean Master hurt my feelings. That’s why I don’t post much anymore.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Seems like only the thick skinned people are left. I know we rag on each other a lot but good folks here, I wish people would come back.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

When the forum was updated and it became difficult to post pictures I began to lose interest. The A-Team, at one time, was posting about every week with pictures of our catch. Found it fun and enjoyed the comments. Not like that anymore. Doesn't seem like a Fishing Forum now. More of a BS forum.


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

I was a member back in the old days of PFF (my old login did not work anymore). I remember big fights usually around the guy "Don't Panic"?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jdavenport said:


> I was a member back in the old days of PFF (my old login did not work anymore). I remember big fights usually around the guy "Don't Panic"?


Ole Will.........

That guy had a few screws loose.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I miss ole codwrinkle. I never heard or don’t remember the pee blanket story. I’d love to read it.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Been a long time since the "Wed. night meet up"!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Been a long time since the "Wed. night meet up"!!


Dan went and got married!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

JoeyWelch said:


> Isnt that the same limit out guy that got caught in that blackmarket gay porn sting a few months back?


Is this real?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

ShurKetch said:


> When the forum was updated and it became difficult to post pictures I began to lose interest.


I find it easy to load photos.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Is this real?


Of course it is. This is the internet. Imagine getting caught up in a male seeking male thing on Craigslist. That would be embarrassing. Can't remember if that has happened to any of our members........


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I find it easy to load photos.


Only way I can load them is to do a screen capture. Those will load, but photos straight out of storage will not.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I find it easy to load photos.


Actually I didn't have any trouble about a month ago, but further back I did. Don't know why...........alcohol or old age!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Only way I can load them is to do a screen capture. Those will load, but photos straight out of storage will not.


What does "Storage" mean?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> What does "Storage" mean?


The cardboard box in the closet that has all the pictures in it. You pull it out, scan and post.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

sealark said:


> Old age and death.


Old age is here now. Hoping death will stay away a few more years


ShurKetch said:


> Actually I didn't have any trouble about a month ago, but further back I did. Don't know why...........alcohol or old age!


Y'all need to stop talking about OLD AGE


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Is this real?


Of course not. He met a girl and moved to Texas. I’m not defending him because I don’t care either way, but it’s not cool to slander someone who is not even here to defend themselves. That’s lame.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ShurKetch said:


> When the forum was updated and it became difficult to post pictures I began to lose interest. The A-Team, at one time, was posting about every week with pictures of our catch. Found it fun and enjoyed the comments. Not like that anymore. Doesn't seem like a Fishing Forum now. More of a BS forum.


I looked forward to you guys reports.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> What does "Storage" mean?


In the album folder.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

JeffBfishing said:


> Of course not. He met a girl and moved to Texas. I’m not defending him because I don’t care either way, but it’s not cool to slander someone who is not even here to defend themselves. That’s lame.


I wasnt being malicious. Genuine inquiry. Josh was very kind to me and my family. Before he started the charter. Sarcasm is lost in text sometimes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JeffBfishing said:


> Of course not. He met a girl and moved to Texas. I’m not defending him because I don’t care either way, but it’s not cool to slander someone who is not even here to defend themselves. That’s lame.


My post referenced a certain "captain" that wanted to ferry the fairies.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Of course it is. This is the internet. Imagine getting caught up in a male seeking male thing on Craigslist. That would be embarrassing. Can't remember if that has happened to any of our members........


That was Pensacola's own Glenn Flowers. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> I wasnt being malicious. Genuine inquiry. Josh was very kind to me and my family. Before he started the charter. Sarcasm is lost in text sometimes.


I know you weren’t, which is why I responded. Obviously Joey is just messing around, but he’s not even here anymore to respond.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Im sure everyone knew he was joking thats on me. My in laws are in town and my ability to translate sarcasm is being severely reduced hahahaha


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JeffBfishing said:


> I know you weren’t, which is why I responded. Obviously Joey is just messing around, but he’s not even here anymore to respond.


Yep, just a joke. But I would have said it with him here also.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually I heard him and barefoot angler hooked up and moved to Texas....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Remember this guy?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ultralite said:


> Remember this guy?
> View attachment 1074523
> View attachment 1074525


Stanley is over on the gun forum.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Stanley is over on the gun forum.


whats his screen name?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MrFish said:


> My post referenced a certain "captain" that wanted to ferry the fairies.


Actually Glenn Flowers is doing just that, running his ferry service. He is booked up.
Groups Medical Personell and Attorneys and their emloyees are his customers.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> whats his screen name?


Can't remember. I'm sure John B knows.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

JoeyWelch said:


> Yep, just a joke. But I would have said it with him here also.


Oh I know you would have


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> In the album folder.


You talking about the album storage on the forum or your computer?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yall remember this guy he was funny as hell.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> You talking about the album storage on the forum or your computer?


On my phone.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yall remember this guy he was funny as hell.


Espo is gone now?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> On my phone.


Hmmm, I have no problem from my phone, on my computer, is a Drag and Drop event. Easy Peasy


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in Kingfish's corner. Nothing is easy from a phone for me...including remembering what the number is.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Most guys slow down or stop fishing for the winter...or hunt instead.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

I’ll be here till I mummify


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If people keep disrespecting me,...I’m gone!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> If people keep disrespecting me,...I’m gone!!


you, wrm, and barefootangler can start your own forum. 
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> If people keep disrespecting me,...I’m gone!!


Someone respected you?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Someone respected you?


They’re gonna miss me when I’m gone.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Espo is gone now?


He doesn't hardly get on here anymore. He's moved pretty much to Facebook. Since his military retirement he stays even busier with a real job and working all night in his special place. I think he sleeps like 5 hours a day total. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Actually Glenn Flowers is doing just that, running his ferry service. He is booked up.
> Groups Medical Personell and Attorneys and their emloyees are his customers.


Glenn appears to be doing just fine. Has 3 brand new boats and always seems to be on the water.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Seems like only the thick skinned people are left. I know we rag on each other a lot but good folks here, I wish people would come back.


Agreed. We go at each other hard on things we disagree about, but there is not one person here that I wouldn't want to meet and have a beer with down the road. I consider you all friends.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> Agreed. We go at each other hard on things we disagree about, but there is not one person here that I wouldn't want to meet and have a beer with down the road. I consider you all friends.





Corpsman said:


> Agreed. We go at each other hard on things we disagree about, but there is not one person here that I wouldn't want to meet and have a beer with down the road. I consider you all friends.


So long as you don't wear that one outfit.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> So long as you don't wear that one outfit.


Oh, I'm wearing the outfit, how else are you going to be able to pick me out in the crowd?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> Oh, I'm wearing the outfit, how else are you going to be able to pick me out in the crowd?
> 
> View attachment 1074566


See...you scared the dog off...lol.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoyed the forum in the older days. But then all the fishing regs changed and it just wasn't worth it for us to drag a boat from Tennessee to Florida to keep just a couple of snapper. We used to take the boat down in April for opening of red snapper season, leave it in Florida, and come down and fish whenever we could until about July when we took the boat back north to avoid hurricanes. Really enjoyed the meet ups at Sam's when we could make it. But because of the distance it just got too expensive for the few days we could fish and the few fish we could keep. Finally we sold the boat.
Now I come down a few weeks in the spring and fish for pompano from the beach. 

But back on what happened to this forum, we belong to Mid South Jeeps. They used to have a very active forum just like this one used to be. But FaceBook came in and killed it. I hate facebook. I get lost in it. Guess it's just because I am 69 years old and have not put in the time to learn it. My limited experience with FaceBook is too much drama.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

BJW said:


> . My limited experience with FaceBook is too much drama.


Amen to that. I don't even have a Facebook page or whatever you call it. My wife does, that's as close as I get to it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bookface is garbage.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sportin!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BJW said:


> My limited experience with FaceBook is too much drama.


Facebook has as much drama as the people that you are friends with have. It doesn't have it's own drama.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This forum IS Facebook....


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Sportin!


Looks like the A-Team after a day of fishing..ha ha ha


----------

